# Prediction of color?



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Just turned 10 weeks old today. Included pictures of parents and her much younger.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I would say your puppy is going to look similar to the parent wearing the green collar and red lead (the second adult pic)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Indeed - patterned sable is my prediction.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^Same.
Patterned sable like mom.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

I know she's a sable. I know it's tough to determine how dark sables will be. I was hoping for a dark dark sable. I was wondering about what age she would start to darken up and suggustions as to how dark she would be. If both the parents were sable, I'd predict her to be somewhere between the coat color of both of them. Wasn't sure with one of the parents being a Black and Tan. Thank you all for the feedback. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

She will darken up as she grows and around 9 months to 11 months old what you see is what she is...=)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She will probably be about the same color as she was at birth. I doubt she'll be dark. Mine is dark and his belly was black as spades as a puppy and as an adult. Ive been told both of those things are an indication of finsl color. I don't see that in yours.

Mine has continued to darken as he's agef.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you guys! I figure she will be very similar to the mother. I don't have a great picture of her stomach, but it seems to be pretty dark and does go all the way back.


----------



## MaggiesDad2018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have no idea. But very cute! I love her


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Still getting even lighter. The tail is starting to get some black though. Maybe the blackness is on the way lol


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

15 weeks old


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bengeslugger said:


> 15 weeks old


Mine started to get darker from this age.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Beau at 5 weeks (pup in foreground) and 3 years.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh wow. That's a beautiful dog! Based on those pictures at 5 weeks old, I would not have thought he would have got that dark. That's a beautiful dog! I'll post some pictures of her in a couple days.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's of a picture of her laying down. She'll be 16 weeks old tomorrow. Weighed 30.7 pounds at the vet yesterday


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

Here she is. Still 4 months old


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

She is pretty! She will darken a little more, but will keep her lighter grey/tan mix in places.


----------



## bengeslugger (Sep 6, 2018)

6 months old. She looks about identical to the mother


----------

